# My top will not go up or down



## pramsey (Oct 7, 2007)

I have had my pretty little eos for about 3 wks and it is now in the shop. The top would not go down. After looking for all of the obvious reasons, something in the trunk, something behind the car, etc - I took it it. Of course when I got there they could get down, but then it would not go back up. So I had to leave her







I knew when I purchased another Volkswagen i was asking for this love/hate relationship again, but I was hoping it would not be so soon. Plus I can't help having the feeling that the dealers still are not quite sure about the car and the top yet. They said they need to take out the back seat to get to the electronics. It better be perfect when I get it back!







Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: My top will not go up or down (pramsey)*

Haven't experienced any problems personally, and I hope your troubles prove to be minor.
Some of the common reasons for the roof not operating.
1. Ambient temp must be above +5 F. 
2. Vehicle must be reasonably level.
3. Luggage cover must be properly latched down.
4. Battery must be fully charged
Kevin


----------



## itsmejerry (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: My top will not go up or down (pramsey)*

I had an issue with the top not opening, the clip on the bottom of the left side of the protective shell- where the safety switch is, came off. I was able to put it back in and it has not been a problem since. 
Had I not seen it pop off, I'm sure i would have never found the problem. 
It sounds like it could be a safety switch issue. The one that's in the trunk under the protective shell. As intermittant as the problem is, it's probably something simple.


----------



## wndctyboy (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: My top will not go up or down (pramsey)*

When I was lubricating all the roof seals, I had to roof open half way for like 45 min, after I finished I try fully open the roof and did not work, was stuck that way with a message on MFD: "Temp to high for roof operation". So after trying few times to open or close the roof without success I gave up, I left the car to "relax" for like 20 min. I went back and the roof open like nothing happen. Than I did again and I got the same message again...







All this happen in my garage temperature was 68F.

_Modified by wndctyboy at 12:42 AM 11-12-2007_


_Modified by wndctyboy at 12:43 AM 11-12-2007_


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: My top will not go up or down (wndctyboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wndctyboy* »_When I was lubricating all the roof seals, I had to roof open half way for like 45 min, after I finished I try fully open the roof and did not work, was stuck that way with a message on MFD: "Temp to high for roof operation". 

I got the same message when I was lubricating my roof seals with the roof half open. I wonder what causes this? Did you leave the ignition on while the roof was half open?


----------



## Dime-a-Dozen (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: My top will not go up or down (solarflare)*

With those roof malfunctions, even temporary, what if it started to rain and you could not close the roof?


----------



## vweosdriver (Oct 30, 2006)

*Re: My top will not go up or down (wndctyboy)*

IIRC that message comes from having the hydraulic pump running and the top not moving. The oil gets too hot. Stop the top just before the side supports disconnect from the windshiels header and turn off the ignition and you won't have this problem.


----------



## wndctyboy (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: My top will not go up or down (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_
I got the same message when I was lubricating my roof seals with the roof half open. I wonder what causes this? Did you leave the ignition on while the roof was half open?

I had the key off in my pocket. I'm thinking maybe the oil pump for the roof has a little heater for the oil so the roof will work somehow below freezing temp.


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: My top will not go up or down (itsmejerry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *itsmejerry* »_I had an issue with the top not opening, the clip on the bottom of the left side of the protective shell- where the safety switch is, came off. I was able to put it back in and it has not been a problem since. 
Had I not seen it pop off, I'm sure i would have never found the problem. 
It sounds like it could be a safety switch issue. The one that's in the trunk under the protective shell. As intermittant as the problem is, it's probably something simple. 


Now that you mention it, I have *had the metal clip on the left side pop out three or four times.* I just happened to see the metal clip (approx shaped like an upside-down "U"), and replaced it each time. I didn't try the roof without it, but it would make sense that it is there for a reason.
If you look at the trunk divider from beside the car, the clip goes in a shaped-slot on the outer-side of the divider. It goes a certain way, but the slot resembles it. (clip is bent like the outline of letter "R")
PS. Just a theory, but I think the clip helps give tension/pressure. Maybe the safety button gets pushes _sometimes_ without the clip but not others (insufficient pressure)
William


_Modified by kghia at 9:11 PM 11-12-2007_


----------

